# Durian!



## TravelLover

Can durian be found ANYWHERE in Mexico? It's a Southeast Asian fruit. I'm guessing Chinatown would be our best bet ...

Here is what it looks like:










:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chicois8

In Nayarit we have Jackfruit which is similar to durian but can be up to 3 feet in length and does not smell like durian..
Jackfruit - What is Jackfruit?


----------



## TravelLover

chicois8 said:


> In Nayarit we have Jackfruit which is similar to durian but can be up to 3 feet in length and does not smell like durian..
> Jackfruit - What is Jackfruit?


We've had jackfruit many times (we're currently in Hawaii). 

We've also had chempedak which to me is a jackfruit/durian hybrid.

I'm just curious to see if durian is anywhere around. Also is chempedak easily available?


----------



## chicois8

Not familiar with chempedak, we do have guanabana..........
http://0.tqn.com/d/gomexico/1/0/t/1/-/-/guanabana.jpg


----------



## TravelLover

TravelLover said:


> We've had jackfruit many times (we're currently in Hawaii).
> 
> We've also had chempedak which to me is a jackfruit/durian hybrid.
> 
> I'm just curious to see if durian is anywhere around. Also is chempedak easily available?


I meant to say that chempepak TASTES like a jackfruit/durian hybrid!


----------



## TravelLover

chicois8 said:


> Not familiar with chempedak, we do have guanabana..........
> http://0.tqn.com/d/gomexico/1/0/t/1/-/-/guanabana.jpg


We've had plenty of guanabana. I first tried it when we lived in Costa Rica. As a matter of fact I knew the fruit as "guanabana" before I learned how to say it in English when we lived in Hawaii (soursop). I still can't bear to call the fruit "soursop."

Still it's nothing like durian, although it's also one of my favorite fruits!


----------



## wesmant

Durian is different from Jackfruit or cempedak. In my hometown, we classify chempedak as the "jungle jackfruit", smell stronger, tastier too.


----------

